# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Evelyn

## DIH

Happy 50th birthday Evelyn Tait.  Hope u have a lovely day and get very drunk at ur party tonight.  I'm looking forward to coming to it xxx

----------


## Liz

Oh sorry I am so late in wishing you a very Happy Birthday Evelyn!!!  :Grin: 

I hope that your 50th will be a very happy year for you. xxx

----------


## unicorn

Happy Birthday  :Smile:

----------


## evelyn

Aww, thanks. I had a lovely day and a grand punk rock party. Absolutely shattered now and trying to make my way to my bed..................................Will have to scrape all this eye liner and tattoos off first though!!!!
Evelyn

----------

